# Request for advice: Nightphotography & Sigma 12-24 F/4 Art



## pedro (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi, 
I am currently using the Samyang 14 F/2.8 on my 6D.
Would like to go a bit wider.
As a hobbyist photographer, I cannot justify the purchase of Canon's 11-24 F/2.8

Lonley Speck is not very positive about F/4 lenses for lowlight.

What do you think? 
Had the Canon 16-35 F/2.8 until it got stolen

Kind regards


----------



## meywd (Nov 15, 2016)

pedro said:


> Hi,
> I am currently using the Samyang 14 F/2.8 on my 6D.
> Would like to go a bit wider.
> As a hobbyist photographer, I cannot justify the purchase of Canon's 11-24 F/2.8
> ...



I think you mean Canon's 11-24 *F/4*, the new 16-35 f/2.8 II seems better but of course its 2++ stop vignetting in the corners gonna be a problem, the tamron seems like a great lens for astro, however my next lens on the line for that is the 35mm f/1.4 II, its not as wide as the 14mm but one can always do panos


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 15, 2016)

pedro said:


> Hi,
> I am currently using the Samyang 14 F/2.8 on my 6D.
> Would like to go a bit wider.
> As a hobbyist photographer, I cannot justify the purchase of Canon's 11-24 F/2.8
> ...


For fairly low cost, you could try the Rokinon 12mm fisheye.


----------

